# Bad idea mixing strains?



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

My boys have gotten the golf bug and I have a big enough back yard where we can hit 30-50yard pitch shots. I have common bermuda which is thin and leggy and I can't cut it short during the growing season. I am not insinuating nor fantasizing about trying to get a golf quality green, however how foolish would it be to kill off a circle and put a much better quality seed for my "green" where I can cut it lower and it will be a thicker lawn.

Will I be able to maintain the "green" or will the improved variety of bermuda grow uncontrollably outside the circle?


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Wouldn't you want the improved Bermuda to grow as much as possible? Even if you can't keep it as short?


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

gijoe4500 said:


> Wouldn't you want the improved Bermuda to grow as much as possible? Even if you can't keep it as short?


Sure, except it wouldn't look uniform or have the same color...right? I would love to have a full backyard of improved variety but couldn't afford it when I did my reno.

So would I have this potentially large blob of mismatched grass?


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Are you thinking like a tee box to hit shots or a green for putting?


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> Are you thinking like a tee box to hit shots or a green for putting?


Like a tee box, that's a good compromise. I know I cannot get it close to a putting green.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

luderiffic said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> > Are you thinking like a tee box to hit shots or a green for putting?
> ...


Why not?


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> luderiffic said:
> 
> 
> > Bunnysarefat said:
> ...


Because I will never convince the wife to buy new lawn equipment after buying $4K worth of zero turn last year.


----------



## coreymays22 (Apr 25, 2017)

This brings back memories. When I was little, we had a green space behind our house that gave us the ability to hit about 80 yard shots. My little brother and I would go around with a push mower on the lowest setting and mow some "tee boxes" as well as a "green" on the far side. We had a 6' long 1" pipe that we would hammer in the ground and duck tape a shop rag on top for the pin. We would spend hours on end out there playing closest to the pin games. We would go over trees, under trees, around the house, over the house. Fast forward 15-20 years and my brother and I are both still scratch golfers and have really bonded with each other as well as my dad because of the game.

We learned alot playing from some crazy lies, but thinking back now, it would have been really cool to have a tee box. I don't think it would be that hard to do if you wanted to outline it with some sort of wood so that it was slightly raised. Then filled with sand/dirt and sodded with bermuda. That way it would drain well and you could keep it level.

I am not a grass expert by far so I am sure others will be able to help you there.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

You could get 1 pallet of hybrid for your tee box. Much faster and less trouble and 1 pallet is like $1-175 depending on where you are. The improved seeds are much better than common but hybrids are another step above. It will recover faster from damage as well.


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

coreymays22 said:


> We learned alot playing from some crazy lies, but thinking back now, it would have been really cool to have a tee box. I don't think it would be that hard to do if you wanted to outline it with some sort of wood so that it was slightly raised. Then filled with sand/dirt and sodded with bermuda. That way it would drain well and you could keep it level.


For clarification: I meant the consistency of a tee box where its not puttable but still nice enough to land pitch shots. The tee box grass consistency would be my "green". BTW, that's awesome to hear about you and your brother. My boys are only 18 months apart and they both are out there banging balls as much as I will let them.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

If your only mowing a tee box at 0.5 inches or so, you can pick up a manual reel mower from Craig's List or Facebook Marketplace for a song - maybe $40. Use the zero turn everywhere else.


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

Thanks for the replies so far!

To get back on topic: Will the improved bermuda spread beyond the green and look odd in a few seasons? Would it be best to sod or seed?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I will leave the spreading question to others with more experience. For what your after, I'd go with sod. You won't be covering a whole lot of area, and the results will be much faster than seed. Probably cheaper too after considering irrigation, fert, and your time to install.

A manual reel sounds good at first but I have not heard many success stories involving low cut Bermuda and a push reel.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

what is going to keep the hybrid Bermuda separate from the common is the height of cut. Common is much faster and taller growing but it is at a disadvantage at less than 0.3". A used McLane reel mower is a less expensive way to get that low a height. Push reels are better on grass 3/4" or higher. But that is the height where common starts to mix with the hybrid.


----------

